
Show HN: Browser-based digital signage - kirium
https://snapsign.io/
======
kirium
Hi, everyone! I would like to demo our browser-based digital signage solution
- first on Hacker News. We think that a lot of (or at least a few) people
would like to set up their digital signage solutions without partnering with
some supplier. So we made it available in the browser. PS! The pricing part is
not in effect yet.

~~~
fullhelp
The site looks good and the idea is great!

